# help me for full colour image online t-shirt design ??



## bootexs (Nov 28, 2012)

huy guys
sorry newbie
i will make my tshirt online design free sipping cotton 100% but not fully printing. just center potition like 
fyves.com
Zazzle | Custom T-Shirts, Personalized Gifts, Posters, Art, and more
https://www.theteehive.com/
bluecotton
customink
fibers 
is not fully printing (free potition)
i need fully printing colouring image for any potition 
thanks help me


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm sure there is a question in there somewhere.

You might think about explaining in a little better detail what you are looking for as far as answers to your thread.


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

What?.................


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Elaborate your question please ??


----------



## bootexs (Nov 28, 2012)

printingray said:


> Elaborate your question please ??


i need e commerce free potition image printing (not center potition)


----------



## bootexs (Nov 28, 2012)

tcrowder said:


> I'm sure there is a question in there somewhere.
> 
> You might think about explaining in a little better detail what you are looking for as far as answers to your thread.


canot be create design
i need e commerce free potition image printing (not center potition)


----------



## bootexs (Nov 28, 2012)

tcrowder said:


> I'm sure there is a question in there somewhere.
> 
> You might think about explaining in a little better detail what you are looking for as far as answers to your thread.


 can't be created design
hoax


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you asking for a design to be printed over whole shirt or any place on a shirt ???


----------



## bootexs (Nov 28, 2012)

MR FIX IT said:


> Are you asking for a design to be printed over whole shirt or any place on a shirt ???


yeah is true.. where is site??


----------



## MR FIX IT (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok you are new but you are actually in the right place. T-shirtforums. Many people here can do what you are asking and I am sure you will get a competitive price. And if not I can as well my friend....


----------



## tarantoo (Jun 27, 2013)

lol, I know this is old topic, but he was asking for web plugin or script so people could upload picture and position the picture what ever they want, left - right - up - down. He didn't want the picture to be uploaded and centered automatically


----------

